# Turnout arcing across tracks



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a flashing bridge 12 inches away from a turnout and when it flashes there is an arc in the area after the tracks turn on the turnout. They are the inner and outer (+ and -) tracks. 
Is this common ?
I was considering disconnecting the light and wiring directly to ac power so the tracks are not providing the power.
In this area....


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

I believe you have the right idea there; evidently there is some high voltage getting on the rail and arcing to the other rail. Powering the bridge lighting separately should isolate the problem voltage from the track. I would also examine the clearance between the two rails at the location of the arc.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks. I will check clearance also


----------



## Ray Haddad (Feb 19, 2014)

If you place incandescent light bulbs across a DCC track, you have just added a high resistance short. Disconnect and wire it to an independent power supply.


----------

